# Avantages et inconvénients d'une app iphone en html/javascri



## Fredj75 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis développeur web et souhaite créer une application iphone/ipad pour un projet perso. Je me suis penché sur la doc Apple à propos de la programmation iphone. J'en ai conclu qu'il fallait du temps pour que je me forme à l'objective C, et ce temps je ne l'ai pas. 
Après quelques recherches, j'ai vu que je pouvais créer mon app à partir de html/css. Après tout mon application consiste simplement à afficher du contenu en dur (texte, image et vidéos, audios).

Ma question peut paraître bête mais ce point me tracasse: une fois l'application compilée, les fichiers sources (html/css/javascript) seront ils obfuscé ou bien facilement accessible et piratable par n'importe qui ? Il me semble que si c'était du objective C, la question ne se pose pas.

Merci pour votre aide


----------

